
Legal Pot Has the Potential to Spread Further This Election Year - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/2016/11/05/500816719/the-trend-toward-legalizing-recreational-marijuana
======
douche
Good. I've not really been following it, but there's a legalization bill on
the ballot in Maine, Question 1, and that is where I grew up and my folks
still live. In many places, pot is all but legal anyway, even leaving out the
massive numbers of people that have medicinal cards. It was not an uncommon
experience to see the Navy choppers circling over the house in the early fall,
using their infrared equipment in combination with the sheriffs on training
runs to sniff out pot plantations in the area. My neighbor down the street was
featured in the local newspaper for having a "green thumb" and tending to the
county jail vegetable gardens after being busted for marijuana growing.
Everybody knew it, too; I'd stumbled on his grow sites more than a few times
in the woods around while deer hunting.

Really, the fact that it is not legal and taxed similar to alcohol or tobacco
is a huge failure. I think we can mostly agree that "Reefer Madness" was
overblown, and if we're going to criminalize drugs, we might as well worry
about things that are a tad more dangerous to the person taking it and
everyone else around them, like heroin, or crack, or fentanyl.

------
CalChris
It's immoral to put people in jail for this.

